# Need beeswax



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

I need to purchase 4 or 5 lbs. of beeswax. I tried to solicite some on the barter board but no one took me up on it. I thought I would try here.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a 3 pound block and a 2.5 pound block I can sell. Total cost is 27.50 plus 15.50 shipping in the 48 lower states of the US. It is 100% bees wax but not capping *bright yellow* wax.

 Al


----------

